# Paph. yapii



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of this? That's what is on the tag.


----------



## tim (Jun 12, 2010)

story goes its a Jogjae that someone "reintroduced" into the forest so that they could go out and claim it was a new species...I think it's been discredited as a species...


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 13, 2010)

i thought the story was that the dutch had colonized...i forget where...and someone made the hybrid, planted it outside in their garden. the dutch were either chased out or 'granted' independence to the country and then someone saw it and thought it was a new species.

here's a copy of an article from the canadian orchid conference: http://www.chebucto.ns.ca/recreation/orchidcongress/Ingrid/PaphJogjae.html


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2010)

I think I remember somebody yapping about it once, but I can't remember who at the moment...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2010)

This is great! Thanks tim & likespaphs -- the story is so like the world of orchids!

And Tom: :rollhappy:


----------



## Roy (Jun 14, 2010)

The RHS list this as... Paph. Yappianum, a natural hybrid.
glaucophyllum x glanduliferum. Yapii doesn't register at all.
As noted, the hybrid version is P. Jogjae.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 14, 2010)

Roy said:


> The RHS list this as... Paph. Yappianum, a natural hybrid...




not to nitpick, but is it Paph x yappianum for the natural hybrid?


----------



## Roy (Jun 14, 2010)

Thats the way they write it, I don't.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 14, 2010)

gotcha

i think that natural hybrids are often written as, for example, "Paph x wenshanense"


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 14, 2010)

Ordinarily it would be _x yappianum _for a natural hybrid if it is recognized as such, but only for a plant from a natural population. If the same hybrid is later made artificially it would normally be Yappiaum.

In this case, _yappianum_ was put forth as a species name for a plant that may have been an artifical hybrid. To be _x yappianum_ it would have to be a real natural hybrid, and I think it would need a valid publication as such, so _x yappianum_ may not be a valid combination. RHS has it as _yappianum_, though they call it a natural hybrid. 

Meanwhile, Jogjae was registered for the artificial hybrid. Assuming there was not a valid publication of _x yappianum_ for a real natural hybrid before Jogjae was registered in 1927 there is no problem with that. Oddly, RHS lists _yappianum_ as being a synonym, but says Jogjae is not a synonym.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2010)

Talk about being convoluted!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 14, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> Ordinarily it would be _x yappianum _for a natural hybrid if it is recognized as such, but only for a plant from a natural population. If the same hybrid is later made artificially it would normally be Yappiaum.
> 
> In this case, _yappianum_ was put forth as a species name for a plant that may have been an artifical hybrid. To be _x yappianum_ it would have to be a real natural hybrid, and I think it would need a valid publication as such, so _x yappianum_ may not be a valid combination. RHS has it as _yappianum_, though they call it a natural hybrid.
> 
> Meanwhile, Jogjae was registered for the artifiial hybrid. Assuming there was not a valid publication of _x yappianum_ for a real natural hybrid before Jogjae was registered in 1927 there is no problem with that. Oddly, RHS lists _yappianum_ as being a synonym, but says Jogjae is not a synonym.




thanks!


----------



## jewel (Jun 15, 2010)

I've noticed that a lot of plant names on RHS are lumped into single species or otherwise ambiguous/ opinionated. also, how do they know if it is a natural hybrid or not?


----------

